# German Forum



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I contacted Satco after his kind offer of info / help on Germany.

He pointed me to the following forum - a sort of German MHF. Anyway, I've joined (same forum name) and there's lots of info there.

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/kategorien.php


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Some interesting info on the UK, I had not seen this before 

Pub Stops


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I too joined, agree that there s plenty of useful info on all sors of subjects.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've joined too, hope I'll be forgiven my Google translated English to German translations.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Certainly a very good forum.

It's good to see that even some of the top German motorhome manufacturers produce lemons and some of the dealers are as bad as some in this country.


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

i can't register - it keeps saying "invalid _session" - is it because i've run it through the google translated - or what?


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

keep trying, they are a friendly bunch with a lot of help for anyone proposing a Germany trip.

Just don’t go to a penalty shoot-out. 8O :lol: 8O


----------

